# Project Sub-Ohm SilverPlay Nano RTA



## skola

Will anybody be bringing these in? Looks very promising. Deep juice wells, wide open chimney, big airflow.. 
Only downside is the bottom fill like a Goblin mini.. 

*Silverplay Nano Features*

22mm Diameter
33mm Total Height From Base
3.2ml Tank Capacity
Bottom Fill Screw
Two Top Cap Styles Included
Glass and 304 SS Squared Top Cap
Polycarbonate Bell Cap

3.3mm Main Airholes
1mm Auxiliary Airholes
Dual Split Positive Build Deck
Phillip Screwheads
1.4mm Postholes
Enlarged High Grade Peek Insulator
Large Wicking Channels
304 Stainless Steel
High Grade Glass and Polycarbonate
Gold Plated Copper 510
Rifled Shorty Drip Tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'll take one now!!!


----------



## KieranD

These authentic babies left the USA last night

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

@KieranD you beauty!!!
I'm putting my name down for one!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

KieranD said:


> These authentic babies left the USA last night


you like father christmas hope you accept cookies and milk as payment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dirge

Nice @KieranD what will the pricing look like? I see they are $39.90 in the states.


----------



## andro

can u change airflow on this one?


----------



## skola

andro said:


> can u change airflow on this one?


Nope, no airflow control from what I've seen or read.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie

andro said:


> can u change airflow on this one?



No, the airflow is almost the same as the Sapor RDA wide open.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Attie said:


> No, the airflow is almost the same as the Sapor RDA wide open.


I haven't ever tried the Sapor.. Is that quite airy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie

Not the most airy RDA I own, have you tried the goblin mini? The SP has double the airflow when compared to the goblin mini wide open

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Attie said:


> Not the most airy RDA I own, have you tried the goblin mini? The SP has double the airflow when compared to the goblin mini wide open


Yip the Goblin Mini is currently my all day atty. Wow so it has a decent amount of airflow.. Can't wait to get my hands on it.
Thanks @Attie


----------



## KieranD

Pricing will be spot on in line with the US $40 price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

KieranD said:


> Pricing will be spot on in line with the US $40 price


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> @KieranD you beauty!!!
> I'm putting my name down for one!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey @skola . Did you get yourself a Indulgence Mutation X?


----------



## Paulie

skola said:


> Will anybody be bringing these in? Looks very promising. Deep juice wells, wide open chimney, big airflow..
> Only downside is the bottom fill like a Goblin mini..
> 
> *Silverplay Nano Features*
> 
> 22mm Diameter
> 33mm Total Height From Base
> 3.2ml Tank Capacity
> Bottom Fill Screw
> Two Top Cap Styles Included
> Glass and 304 SS Squared Top Cap
> Polycarbonate Bell Cap
> 
> 3.3mm Main Airholes
> 1mm Auxiliary Airholes
> Dual Split Positive Build Deck
> Phillip Screwheads
> 1.4mm Postholes
> Enlarged High Grade Peek Insulator
> Large Wicking Channels
> 304 Stainless Steel
> High Grade Glass and Polycarbonate
> Gold Plated Copper 510
> Rifled Shorty Drip Tip
> 
> View attachment 38408
> 
> View attachment 38410
> 
> View attachment 38411
> View attachment 38412



I Love this tank~~ Probably my fav of all


----------



## skola

Paulie said:


> I Love this tank~~ Probably my fav of all


This is always good to read!! How do you import your stuff @Paulie ??


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Hey @skola . Did you get yourself a Indulgence Mutation X?


Nope, you know how I love the smaller tanks.. Will just wait it out for this Nano. @Pixstar i must tell you though, I've been using a bellus for a few days now and i'm beginning to enjoy the flavour more than the Goblin Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Nope, you know how I love the smaller tanks.. Will just wait it out for this Nano. @Pixstar i must tell you though, I've been using a bellus for a few days now and i'm beginning to enjoy the flavour more than the Goblin Mini


Yo! That cannot be...cannot be...surely not...Mmmm need to investigate that.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## capetocuba

skola said:


> This is always good to read!! How do you import your stuff @Paulie ??


He just pays with his credit card and shouts at DHL to get goods here fast ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

skola said:


> This is always good to read!! How do you import your stuff @Paulie ??



I got it from vapor DNA and Myus.


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Yo! That cannot be...cannot be...surely not...Mmmm need to investigate that.


Same build in the GM as the Bellus.. Get more flavour on the Bellus and it really brings out the sweetness of a juice..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Same build in the GM as the Bellus.. Get more flavour on the Bellus and it really brings out the sweetness of a juice..


And more juice, easier to fill too...but I also have a thing for smaller tanks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Nice one @KieranD ! I'll definitely take one of these - don't mind the fixed airflow and cool that they've improved the design of the base compared to the Goblin mini so this won't rip apart the finish on your mods


----------



## skola

Any news on this @KieranD ?


----------



## KieranD

@skola looking like Monday sir!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## skola

KieranD said:


> @skola looking like Monday sir!


Thanks @KieranD!


----------



## skola

@KieranD, it's Wed-nes-daaaaay....


----------



## KieranD

skola said:


> @KieranD, it's Wed-nes-daaaaay....



Processing as we speak! 
Loading the Silverplay Nanos, Twisted messes etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

KieranD said:


> Processing as we speak!
> Loading the Silverplay Nanos, Twisted messes etc


OH Happy Days!!!


----------



## skola

I wish I could order a Silverplay Nano today...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> I wish I could order a Silverplay Nano today...


Lol!!


----------



## Pixstar

Go on, go get it http://tinyurl.com/p82yczn
Wrong one...sorry

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Go on, go get it http://tinyurl.com/p82yczn
> Wrong one...sorry



That is not a very kind thing to do!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD

Guys they will be available soon! 
Sorry for the delay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> That is not a very kind thing to do!!!


Lol, I genuinely thought it was lol until I checked again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

KieranD said:


> Guys they will be available soon!
> Sorry for the delay


No problem Kieran, judging by the VaporDNA purchaser reviews, it's even better than the Goblin Mini, so it's worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Lol, I genuinely thought it was lol until I checked again.


How can you kick a man when his on the floor, begging!!
Life is tough when you have to practice patience hey...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> How can you kick a man when his on the floor, begging!!
> Life is tough when you have to have to practice patience hey...


@skola did you get to buy the 
Indulgence Mutation X MT-RTA?


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> @skola did you get to buy the
> Indulgence Mutation X MT-RTA?


Noo I decided to wait for this nano instead..
A friend of mine got it and he's quite happy but I haven't tried it as yet...
I think I'm satisfied with the Goblin Mini and Bellus.. Hopefully the nano will be a winner.. Than I will try not to buy another tank for the next 4 months 
Have you bought any new tanks recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Pixstar said:


> No problem Kieran, judging by the VaporDNA purchaser reviews, it's even better than the Goblin Mini, so it's worth the wait.



Ive had one for over a month and i can confirm its much better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

skola said:


> Noor I decided to wait for this nano instead..
> A friend of mine got it and he's quite happy but I haven't tried it as yet...
> I think I'm satisfied with the Goblin Mini and Bellus.. Hopefully the nano will be a winner.. Than I will try not to buy another tank for the next 4 months
> Have you bought any new tanks recently?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool thanks. No, no new tanks, but this Nano is a definite and thinking about either the Bellus or Indulgence Mutation X as a larger tank...


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> Cool thanks. No, no new tanks, but this Nano is a definite and thinking about either the Bellus or Indulgence Mutation X as a larger tank...


Bellus is a great tank, easy to build and wick. Flavour is great. That top fill is useless though.. I don't even bother with it anymore.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers

skola said:


> Bellus is a great tank, easy to build and wick. Flavour is great. That top fill is useless though.. I don't even bother with it anymore.



I find the Bellus a bit of a pain to wick correctly, but when you wick it right top fill works perfectly


----------



## MorneW

Any news on availability yet


----------



## skola



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MorneW

Lol


----------



## skola



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD

Will have an update shortly guys!


----------



## phanatik

hmmmm.... was waiting for this... are there issues with the SP's themselves?


----------



## KieranD

Hi Guys

Customs stopped the shipment to query some of the concentrates that are on the same shipment. 
Finally I have release on everything and we are expecting delivery tomorrow 

I am loading the SilverPlay Nanos as we speak 
They will be live and ready or ordering at 13:00

KD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

So, @skola , what's the verdict?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Pixstar said:


> So, @skola , what's the verdict?


I'll let you know after I've received it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

